

Jerusalem doggie DNA database to trace poo offenders - stfu
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/jerusalem-doggie-dna-database-trace-poo-offenders-130432960.html

======
ehed
There was a story about Doggie DNA on This American Life:
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/420/n...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/420/neighborhood-watch)

------
mladenkovacevic
Sometimes I imagine what the world would look like if the Nazis had won World
War II, and this kind of thing is pretty much part of that horrible vision.

~~~
Tichy
So where should the line be drawn for using DNA analysis to resolve crimes? I
mean how serious should crimes be before DNA analysis should be allowed?
Murder, I suppose - but why not dog poo?

Living in the German city with the highest density of dogs in the country, I
find dog poo highly annoying. It completely spoils the parks, for example.

